# Oldest/youngest DJer?



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm 43. I don't have a dedicated DJ bike(at the moment, unless you count a handed-down Vegas that I don't ride)but I will hit wussy jumps whenever I find them. Anyone older than me fool enough to hit the dirt? Same goes for the other end of the scale- who's the youngest here?


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

i'm 15. but i'm turning 16 in 6 days


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Look up randy spangler.

Just turned 40 and one of the most mastered dirtjump riders on the planet.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

yep randy is the man

wish i can jump like that at 40


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

jasevr4 said:


> yep randy is the man
> 
> wish i can jump like that at 40


well actually im 15 and i cant jump for sh!t hah
but i always love a good compliment :thumbsup:


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm 13 and i can do some jumps .


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm 15 and dont do jumps too much, I ride street mostly.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm 35 and get down...


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm 29.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

im 3 and 3/4. leap day bi*@&#'s im in the search for a new DJ and hit DJ all the time

anyone to find my true gets nothing


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

alinghi12 said:


> i'm 15. but i'm turning 16 in 6 days


i turn 16 in 5 days


----------



## burtonboarder18 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well I'm 12 years old and I can do some pretty big jumps


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Ut-oh. Burtonboarder, you may get in trouble, your supposed to be 13 to post in a forum.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

Pantelis said:


> Ut-oh. Burtonboarder, you may get in trouble, your supposed to be 13 to post in a forum.


I'm pretty sure you're in no position to tell someone they shouldn't be posting in this forum when the majority of your threads and posts are completely pointless


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

I know, but i'm saying when i was 12 in this umm i forget which forum, they kicked me off till i turned 13 so i was just telling him.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

punkmountainbiker said:


> I'm pretty sure you're in no position to tell someone they shouldn't be posting in this forum when the majority of your threads and posts are completely pointless[/QUOTE/]
> 
> I think pantelis had a point w/his advice to bb-18 & contributed to this thread as well. You're just a punk.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> I'm 35 and get down...


Big ups to you after seeing those Crankworx pics. you built or help build the course too right?


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank's Bassteban, i'm just trying to help him.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

There's an old dude at our trails that has got to be pushin 60. He hits a few of the jumps.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll be forty six in three weeks
my Stinky and some air:


























my SS and some air:


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Im 16.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

hey crazy jim were you at keystone on Thursday?I went there and checked out some of the jumps around 4 and man I like that setup they have it's a good way to progress. (riding on a rental lol)


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> There's an old dude at our trails that has got to be pushin 60. He hits a few of the jumps.


I know man......WCH kills it for a guy his age.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

kidwoo said:


> I know man......WCH kills it for a guy his age.


Bwahaha... he is getting up there.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

*Right on, Crazy Jim*

And anyone else jumping past 35. I so miss my P-3(first year)...


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

ride for life hey!?

looks like i've got a lot of time to learn **** haha


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

TXneedmountain said:


> hey crazy jim were you at keystone on Thursday?I went there and checked out some of the jumps around 4 and man I like that setup they have it's a good way to progress. (riding on a rental lol)


yeah, we got two runs in before it started pissn on us. I sat in the Bistro for a coupla hours waitn for the rain to quit, finally gave up and called it a day. 7 or 8 runs friday made for a good day. 4 runs on saturday and I hauled ass home. Motorhead, Jam Rock and Money were some good stuff. HIt the middle drop in the "Zone", man that was kinda scary and killed the tables at the skill park.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm 18 and I've got all of my grown-up teeth too!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i'm 13 and have my teeth, but missing a few brain cells here and thererererereree o nain bramage nough, thone at alllllll


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

my dads like 51 and doesd some xc **** and cries about his knees when he ggoes off jumps


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

is it the 15th? thats when mine is.


----------



## -Insomnia- (May 9, 2007)

I cant jump if it was to save my life ether. I always go way to far to one side then fall i cant get it right. and im turning 16 in about 2 months


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

-Insomnia- said:


> I cant jump if it was to save my life ether. I always go way to far to one side then fall i cant get it right. and im turning 16 in about 2 months


just practise - i've gone from falling off all the time on small 2ft six pack to doing all the the larger 4ft jumps and almost never falling off. now that i'm comfortable in the air i've started doing some simple tricks like X-up's, tobbogans, tabletops, one handers etc. all in the space of about 5-6months with only 2-3 riding sessions a month. probably going only once in the last two months though because of the terribly wet weather we are having at the moment.

anyway back on topic. i'm 17 but my brother is 11.


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

Great stuff Crazy Jim!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

crazy Jim said:


> I'll be forty six in three weeks
> my Stinky and some air:
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Crazy Jim you're body an inspiration, ya giving me hope now I'm in late 30s I DJ, FR and DH so hoping to pedal it all until my body drops, hopefully not four another 20yrs or so plus I figure since they reckon cycling makes you 10years younger I'm probably only really 20 in real years cause I been riding so long, though my mind is like 5yrs old most of the time


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

im 14 and havent jumped on my mtb yet but im goin to a jump park down south from where i live on sunday... i cant wait.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> i'm 13 and have my teeth, but missing a few brain cells here and thererererereree o nain bramage nough, thone at alllllll


Lacking brain cells is normalut:


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

I am 34.


----------



## .Danno. (Jun 18, 2005)

rmbnick said:


> my dads like 51 and doesd some xc **** and cries about his knees when he ggoes off jumps


I can relate. I'm 51 almost 52 and my knees are pretty hammered from years of skiiing and crashing mtbs. I still hit the jumps, but not without at least a few inches of suspension. 8" of squish in this pic.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

.Danno. said:


> I can relate. I'm 51 almost 52 and my knees are pretty hammered from years of skiiing and crashing mtbs. I still hit the jumps, but not without at least a few inches of suspension. 8" of squish in this pic.


Sweet! Whatcha ridin' there, old guy?


----------



## .Danno. (Jun 18, 2005)

bassteban said:


> Sweet! Whatcha ridin' there, old guy?


My old IH SGS.

These pics are from a couple weeks ago when I had the big bike out for a little pre-Mammoth warmup. We hit Mammoth the weekend before last. :thumbsup:


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

i'm 23 but still a noob on 2 wheels


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

njhcx4xlife said:


> Big ups to you after seeing those Crankworx pics. you built or help build the course too right?


I helped build a little... but mainly I tested features. I broke my thumb during slopestyle practice so I am out 4-6 weeks... bummer.


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Crazy Jim and Danno - damn fine pics and definitely an inspiration.

36 here and still riding trails (DJs). No crazy tricks or anything - I just try to get thru the sections smoothly.

Latest pic/sequence I have:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

To all that posted action pics: Lookin' damn smooth guys!


----------



## rsclimb (Mar 3, 2005)

*You're just a kid*

I learned to jump at 44 and am 48 now. Have no problem hitting the 25 foot double line in Santa Fe and have a pretty good set of tricks as well. I've hit some big 35 foot FR gaps as well but I'm just not quite as crazy as the real kids. I jump a hartail sometimes but like someone gripped about there knees, my ankles sometimes preffer s good suspension bike. Keep pushin it Man :thumbsup:


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i'm 28... i hit my first set of DJs about a year ago.. 

i completely suck at it, but i love it all the same. the regular DJ crew at our local spot is generally in my age bracket, so I don't really feel out of place... other than the fact that they slay it on those jumps, and i'm just trying not to crash and grow a larger pair.

in either case.. i'm looking forward to many more happy years of dirt jumping, and hopefully improving my game sooner rather than later.


----------



## weatherbee_16 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm 14 i can kick tail wipes almost land them spin 180 bar spins. spin 360. ummm unn table tops i ride Dj ive hitt over 10 feet gaps umm park done some good stuff there mostly Bowl and i ride street and i can manuel pretty long


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

you know where us older guys will be sooner or later...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

****.... that is hilarious.

the mental picture in my mind of an old women flying through the air with the wheelchair...classic


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Jim*

When did you get the Stinky?

QUOTE=crazy Jim]I'll be forty six in three weeks
my Stinky and some air:


























my SS and some air:























[/QUOTE]


----------



## rsclimb (Mar 3, 2005)

Joules said:


> you know where us older guys will be sooner or later...


Yea but it'll make no-handers and no footer easier


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm 32 myself, and more of a dirt roller than a dirt jumper.  I rode bmx for many years and stopped about 7 years ago, rode motorcycles and casual bikes around the park. Motorcycle friend talked about going bmx riding and didn't realized anyone my age still rode. 

It's fun riding the same trails I did as a kid but the stuff has changed so much. Before there was lots of stuff anyone could jump, now most trails are all huge doubles and nothing else.


----------



## gesb (Jul 23, 2007)

47 in August...........I just purchased my first DJ bike today but I also ride:

Santa Cruz Blur

Fetixs Fixation SS

Yeti asX

Redline Mono SS

(sorry about this) Specialized Alez Pro Road bike (but it is fun)


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

17 i be


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

rsclimb said:


> Yea but it'll make no-handers and no footer easier


dropping to flat aint gonna be pretty


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm 13 but I'd like to be 6. I can do most jumps and add some style. I just started street and trials. I have a crap bike though...it's a F-S...an F-S for trials....uh...oh yeah, and for XC I have a Specialized Disc Comp in silver with a nice, smooth, black, hot Fox R90 running 90 mm. Its new!


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

im 14 and i challenge anybody who thinks they can crash better than me


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

bassteban said:


> And anyone else jumping past 35. I so miss my P-3(first year)...


38, but I haven't been jumping much in the last year... maybe when I am as old as Sitting Duck or Jim, or Spangler, I'll get back in... I need a few more years to mature is all.


----------

